# Went out for breakfast alone lol



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know if this is considered a "triumph", but I have always liked my alone time and have an INTJ personality type so I am naturally very introverted and like doing things alone. My SA made it so I would never spend time alone in public because I was afraid of being judged or looking weird, but today I went out for breakfast alone and didn't give a ****, it felt great. I sat there alone, at my own table drinking a coffee and having a great breakfast (2 eggs, 2 french toast, sausage, bacon, beans and fruit). I plan on going to the movies alone this week also hah


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

thats a big win in my book


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

eek a mouse said:


> thats a big win in my book


Excellent, I highly recommend it. Spending "me" time alone is healthy I believe, plus it shows you can be comfortable with yourself and not dependent on others. First thing the waiter said was "Are you alone??" and I proudly responded, YUP! lol.


----------



## sunkist25 (Feb 21, 2011)

That's so exciting! It's something I've been wishing I could do-- You should be really proud!


----------



## biancanics (Jan 25, 2011)

I love to be alone when i go some place or the mall... i can stay how long i want and i can do everything i want without someone asking me when can we go home or suggesting i should buy this or not...

spending time alone is a great! 

movies is also great when you're alone and no one beside you is sitting... you could enjoy the movie without looking at your side...


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I think that's cool. Doing things alone just to avoid people or because one is too afraid to invite someone else along is not the best idea in my opinion, but doing things alone because one enjoys it is nothing to be ashamed of, so that's great you are comfortable enough to do that.

It's a goal of mine to see a movie alone as well. Haven't had a chance yet but I intend to. It's funny because I told my sister this goal and she freaked, said that was the worst goal she had ever heard and that she'd never go to a movie alone, but she's a social extrovert who is set in the typical ways of thinking. I'm on your side bud, alone time is precious.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow, I wish I had the guts to do that! I can't even walk to the store alone ): So most of the time I'm stuck inside the house, unless I have someone else to go with.. :/ I'm glad your comfortable being by yourself, and I wish I could be a bit more independant like you


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

That's great, congrats! I'd like to do the same. And I don't think there's any reason to feel weird about doing it alone, I always see people in cafes having their breakfast by themselves before work and such.


----------



## sunkist25 (Feb 21, 2011)

Just so you know... After reading this, I've decided that I'm going to try going to the caf alone this morning! I'm nervous... But if you can do it, then I think I can too!
Thanks for sharing your story! <3


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

That's great! I actually went to a restaurant once alone but it was a small place, I don't think I could go to a crowded place though.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

You guys make me smile. I love to read everyone's stories. Great job! That's the way to go.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats you should be very proud. I hope one day I can get the courage up and do that as well, though my goal is to try to go to the mall and try to sit at the food court(Omg I dread it! Too many people!) but you give me hope if you ate alone maybe so can I?


----------



## wheels00 (Feb 24, 2011)

Well done


----------



## adh16 (Jan 15, 2011)

Good job! Eating at a restaurant alone can be intimidating. It just seems like the sort of thing that people do in groups. I've done it before, I believe just one time for breakfast though. One day I may get the courage to do it for dinner. And once you go to the movies alone, trust me you'll like it. Though you may start to wonder why you ever went to the movies with anyone else.


----------



## faded flowers (Jan 19, 2011)

That's a huge step! Solitude is bliss sometimes. I went to a movie alone once. But i felt really ashamed, so i made it look as if i was looking for the "imaginary person" who was supposed to meet me there. But they never showed,LOL.


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

faded flowers said:


> That's a huge step! Solitude is bliss sometimes. I went to a movie alone once. But i felt really ashamed, so i made it look as if i was looking for the "imaginary person" who was supposed to meet me there. But they never showed,LOL.


See, to me that is even more embarrassing because it just looks like you got stood up for a date lol. I'll be going to a movie alone soon, a comedy alone though is kind of weird to go to. I prefer going to see a psychological thriller alone or something more serious.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcq126 said:


> I don't know if this is considered a "triumph", but I have always liked my alone time and have an INTJ personality type so I am naturally very introverted and like doing things alone. My SA made it so I would never spend time alone in public because I was afraid of being judged or looking weird, but today I went out for breakfast alone and didn't give a ****, it felt great. I sat there alone, at my own table drinking a coffee and having a great breakfast (2 eggs, 2 french toast, sausage, bacon, beans and fruit). I plan on going to the movies alone this week also hah


Way to go! :boogie :boogie :boogie
It gets easier over time. I go to a Chinese buffet restaurant alone all the time. They know me well. :lol.
I like their sushi. I get more for my money there than I would buying sushi at the local gourmet grocery store. :banana


----------



## Mel267 (Dec 24, 2010)

Jcq126 said:


> I don't know if this is considered a "triumph", but I have always liked my alone time and have an INTJ personality type so I am naturally very introverted and like doing things alone. My SA made it so I would never spend time alone in public because I was afraid of being judged or looking weird, but today I went out for breakfast alone and didn't give a ****, it felt great. I sat there alone, at my own table drinking a coffee and having a great breakfast (2 eggs, 2 french toast, sausage, bacon, beans and fruit). I plan on going to the movies alone this week also hah


Wow, that's really good!!! Even though it might seems like a little thing to do... stuff like this are what really marks the differences on our daily basis and your story makes me want to work the courage to do the same 

Good luck with everything!!


----------

